# Help



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The guy who had Rod N Reel Depot in the back room of Goin Fishin bait and tackle store on Lillian Hwy, I remember he moved his shop a while back. Is he on the forum or can anyone tell me where he is located now? Thanks.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

ron trine 458 0428. According to another thread awhile back he moved his shop to his house on Fowler rd behind the lowes on 9 mile.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/ron-trine-318746/


----------

